# Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem



## AndiHam (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
 ich hatte mir vor ca. 1 Monat diese Rolle gekauft.
 Nach Ankunft habe ich die Spule entfernt und die in einem Angelfachgeschäft mit Schnur bespulen lassen.
 Zuhause angekommen habe ich mir wirklich ziemlich lange einen abgekrampft, die Spule wieder auf die Rolle zu bekommen, ohne dass ich mir erklären konnte, wo das Problem nun lag.
 Die beiliegende Ersatzspule geht ziemlich leicht ab und auch wieder ran.
 Nun waren wir heute Angeln und die Rolle kam zum ersten mal zum Einsatz.
 Alles bestens, bis sich die Schnur verhedderte und ich die Spule abziehen musste.
 Ab geht einfach, wieder an die Rolle anbringen, war ein mega Akt. 
 Der Köder war ausgeworfen und wir fummelten zu 2. wieder 12-15 Minuten vorsichtig mit der Spule herum, weil diese wieder einfach nicht auf die Rolle gehen wollte.
 Irgendwann ging es dann mal. Was wieder das Problem war, konnte sich keiner von uns erklären.

 Kennt jemand derart Probleme und hat eventuell eine Lösung dazu ?

 Gruß und danke
 Andi


----------



## a.bu (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Dein Problem liegt in den Bremsscheiben der E-Spule. Deine Spule wird mehrere Scheiben übereinander haben, wenn Du Dir die Bohrung der Scheiben ansiehst, sind die nicht rund sondern haben eine Fläche, damit sie sich auf der Spulenachse nicht verdrehen. Einige Spulen sind ungenau gearbeitet, so dass sich die Scheiben beim Abziehen der Spule gegeneinander verdrehen und somit dann nicht mehr auf die Achse passen. Das Einzige was Du dagegen machen kannst, ist die Bremsscheiben zu entfetten und mit einem Tropfen Kleber zu fixieren. 

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## AndiHam (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Hallo A.Bu,
 die Rolle ist gerade mal einen Monat alt, sollte der Lieferant/Hersteller in solchen Fällen nicht nachbessern ?

 Gruß
 Andi


----------



## pike-81 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Moinsen!
An die Scheiben habe ich auch gedacht. 
Da gibt es nichts nachzubessern. 
Kleber würde ich auch lassen. Das beeinträchtigt nur die Bremse. 
Spule einfach soweit wie möglich auf die Achse stecken. 
Dann hin und her drehen, bis die Achse ihren Weg durch die Scheiben findet. 
Es ist vollkommen normal, daß die Bremsscheiben bei abgenommener Spule ihre Stellung verändern können, da ja kein Druck mehr auf sie ausgeübt wird. 
Ist eigentlich auch kein Drama, wenn man das Problem erkannt hat. 
Petri


----------



## a.bu (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Hallo Andi,

ich denke das Du das eher nicht reklamieren kannst, da es im eigentlichen Sinne kein Defekt ist. Mit ein wenig Fingespitzengefühl bekommst Du die Spule ja drauf auch wenns schwierig ist. Bei einer neuen Spule hast Du gute Chancen das gleiche Problem zu haben. Das soll Dich aber nicht davon abhalten Deinem Händler das Problem zu schildern, laß ihn einfach selbst mal einen Spulenwechsel machen. Aber gerade dann wird sie wahrscheinlich problemlos "raufflutschen". Da Deine Rolle gebraucht ist, ist ein Umtausch so gut wie ausgeschlossen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## AndiHam (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich 2 der genannten Rollen mein Eigen nenne, habe ich eben mal ein wenig probiert.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
was meinst du mit "Die Spule ein ganz klein wenig entlasten" ?

Mein Problem ist ja nicht, dass man eventuell etwas herumfummeln muss, um die Spule auf die Rolle zu kriegen. Da war jetzt das 2. mal, dass ich schon kaum noch Hoffnung hatte, sie überhaupt wieder aufsetzen zu können. Probiere ich das gleiche mit meinen anderen Rollen, habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme.

Ist schon doof, wenn der Köder im Wasser liegt und man die Spule nicht mehr auf die Rolle bekommt 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## AndiHam (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin Andi,
> 
> entschuldige, das habe ich ziemlich dämlich ausgedrückt. Einfach ein klein wenig anheben, damit sich die Bemsscheibe nicht mehr auf der Achse verkantet.
> Wie schon geschrieben, dauerhafte Abhilfe sehe ich nur in der Verwendung von relativ festem Fett.
> ...


 
Hallo Louis,
was soll ich anheben ? Also ab geht die Spule recht easy.
Dann gibt es den "Steg" mit Gewinde oben und einer abgeflchten Seite. Die Spule würde somit nur in eine Richtung auf diesen Steg passen, aber man bekommt die Spule nicht aufgeschoben, weil irgendwas das verhindert.
Guckt man durch die Spule, dann sieht man rein optisch gar nichts, was stören könnte.
200 Versuche mit diversem Gedrehe in alle möglichen Richtungen und wenn man Glück hat, geht die Spule dann nach Ewigkeiten plötzlich ganz leicht drauf.
Dauert aber ne ganze Weile 

Man bekommt sozusagen den Steg gar nicht durch die Öffnung der Spule, als blockiere etwas den Weg, auch wenn man gar nichts sieht, wenn man durch die Öffnung schaut.

Gruß
andi


----------



## Kouta (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Wir hatten mal ein ähnliches problem mit einer sargus. 
Dort ging die spule nur sehr schwer auf die rolle.
gemacht und getan bis beim angeln due bremse garnicht mehr ging und die spule nahezu frei drehte.
reklamiert ( rolle wsr zwei tage jung ).

Im endeffekt war die hauptspule nicht gensu passent zur rolle und die bremsscheiben verschliffen und mit grat übersät. 

Daher die rekla.

wenn es bei dir garnicht geht, die scheiben grat oder schleifspuren ( riefen ) aufweisen dann reklamier das.

ansonsten eie oben schon geschrieben wurde , zerlegen,  säubern und nur ganz ganz wenig fetten  und zwar so, dass du eigtl kaum eine fettsschicht siehst


----------



## degl (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*

Andi......erst reklamieren und dann selbst probieren..........

Dieser von dir beschriebene "Fehler" darf so nicht auftreten und wird i.d.R. anstandslos getauscht..........#6

Kaufbeleg mitnehmen und im Laden vorführen.......

gruß degl

P.s. selbstverständlich können die Bremscheiben sich verdrehen.....aber mit ein bis zwei Umdrehungen sollte die Achse dann aber durch sein


----------



## AndiHam (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Okuma Distance Surf - 60 Spulen Problem*



degl schrieb:


> Andi......erst reklamieren und dann selbst probieren..........
> 
> Dieser von dir beschriebene "Fehler" darf so nicht auftreten und wird i.d.R. anstandslos getauscht..........#6
> 
> ...


 
Hi degl,
habe die Rolle online gekauft und dem Lieferanten auch schon geschrieben.
Er hatte mir vor ein paar Minuten geantwortet und mir mitgeteilt, dass er mein Problem dem Hersteller übermittelt hat und sich wieder bei mir melden wird.
Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn er mir eine neue Spule schickt, ich dann meine ganze Schnur ersteinmal unter zuhilfenahme der Ersatzspulte von der defekten Spule bekomme und auf die neue drauf 
Dann könnte ich die defekte Spule zurückschicken, ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie ich meine Schnur parken sollte.
Mal schauen was als Antwort kommen wird.

Gruß
Andi


----------

